# Weather resistant, tamper resistant GFCI



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone had a service call yet for a tamper proof outlet that the mechanism that prevents kids with keys from poking is broke, and it won't let you plug a cord end in? And what is the deal with the redundancy of requiring a weather resistant GFCI in a weatherproof in use cover? And is that everywhere, or just here?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Legacyelectric said:


> Anyone had a service call yet for a tamper proof outlet that the mechanism that prevents kids with keys from poking is broke, and it won't let you plug a cord end in? And what is the deal with the redundancy of requiring a weather resistant GFCI in a weatherproof in use cover? And is that everywhere, or just here?


Here we generally use weather proof, tamper proof, radiation proof, fire proof, ninja proof, arc fault proof, ground fault proof, alien proof receptacles.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Here we generally use weather proof, tamper proof, radiation proof, fire proof, ninja proof, arc fault proof, ground fault proof, alien proof receptacles.


Chuck Norris proof ones cover everything. I just use those.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Legacyelectric said:


> Chuck Norris proof ones cover everything. I just use those.


:laughing: That'd do it.

Seriously though, no, I haven't dealt with a broken tamper proof receptacle yet.

As far the weather resistant thing, I may be wrong but I believe the WR also means it's UV resistant to some degree, which is why it may seem redundant to put one under an in-use cover. Some of those covers are clear.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Seriously? Weather proof/tamper proof outlet in a weatherproof cover? Seems redundant. But of course, I'm OK with lead paint, riding bikes with no helmet, eating bacon etc. so maybe it's just me.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

erics37 said:


> :laughing: That'd do it.
> 
> Seriously though, no, I haven't dealt with a broken tamper proof receptacle yet.
> 
> As far the weather resistant thing, I may be wrong but I believe the WR also means it's UV resistant to some degree, which is why it may seem redundant to put one under an in-use cover. Some of those covers are clear.


Ah... UV resistant. Ok. Well now it all makes sense. Wouldn't want the GFI to get sunburned. how did we ever make it before all this resistant stuff? Ha! Oh well.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Weather resistant receptacles and GFCI's have a stainless mounting strap and screws, and corrosion resistant terminals. A WR GFCI has a potted circuit board as well.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Weather resistant receptacles and GFCI's have a stainless mounting strap and screws, and corrosion resistant terminals. A WR GFCI has a potted circuit board as well.


That too.

I couldn't tell ya how many zillions of rusted out GFCIs I've replaced round these parts.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> That too.
> 
> I couldn't tell ya how many zillions of rusted out GFCIs I've replaced round these parts.



Yeah, I like to dissect the non-fuctional GFCI's from outdoors and it's almost always a corroded circuit board that causes the failure.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Weather resistant receptacles and GFCI's have a stainless mounting strap and screws, and corrosion resistant terminals. A WR GFCI has a potted circuit board as well.


Regular WR receptacles have the plated terminals as well. Didn't know about the potted board though, that's great that they went that far.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Legacyelectric said:


> Chuck Norris proof ones cover everything. I just use those.


 
No such thing!:jester:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Chuck Norris GFCIs reset themselves, because would you want to be the guy that shut off Chuck Norris' power?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Here we generally use weather proof, tamper proof, radiation proof, fire proof, ninja proof, arc fault proof, ground fault proof, alien proof receptacles.


Here we do all that and just in case don't connect power to it.. better safe than sorry... :laughing:


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Here we generally use weather proof, tamper proof, radiation proof, fire proof, ninja proof, arc fault proof, ground fault proof, alien proof receptacles.


So what you're saying is that your AHJ has psychic powers to know what future NEC requirements are and enforces them as local amendments?

Tell'em to quit giving the code panels more ammo --- they come up with enough new requirements by themselves.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

etb said:


> Tell'em to quit giving the code panels more ammo --- *they come up with enough new requirements by themselves*.


It is the manufactures who float these ideas in front of the CMP.. how would they know what R&D has come up with if they didn't...

Think about that... :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the WR requirement is a good thing, but I think requiring outdoor receptacles to be TR is ridiculous.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

B4T said:


> It is the manufactures who float these ideas in front of the CMP.. how would they know what R&D has come up with if they didn't...
> 
> Think about that... :yes::yes::yes:


I know, I was joking.

No different than what happens in congress.:thumbsup:

Unfortunately....


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Didn't know about the circuit boards. That makes me feel somewhat better about the whole thing. Thanks!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

why not simply load side out to a wr rec? ~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> why not simply load side out to a wr rec? ~CS~


Which one?


It can't be on with the baths or kitchen, I guess you could come off the basement one if it exists. 

Now way back in the dark ages (the early 80s) when I was doing condos one 15 amp circuit would hit all the bathroom receptacles and finish up with the outdoor receptacles.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I couldn't tell ya how many zillions of rusted out GFCIs I've replaced round these parts.


Yup, I totally agree with this....in theory. 

Problem is, they use CRAP chinese metal for the screws and they SUCK! Just like any other cheap SS screw the heads strip without even trying.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Legacyelectric said:


> Ah... UV resistant. Ok. Well now it all makes sense. Wouldn't want the GFI to get sunburned. how did we ever make it before all this resistant stuff? Ha! Oh well.


Back in the old days we'd use #30 sunscreen.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yup, I totally agree with this....in theory.
> 
> Problem is, they use CRAP chinese metal for the screws and they SUCK! Just like any other cheap SS screw the heads strip without even trying.


And the heads snap off without much effort as well.:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> It can't be on with the baths or kitchen, I guess you could come off the basement one if it exists.
> ...


When we had to find a phone booth to call the boss..:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> When we had to find a phone booth to call the boss..:laughing:


:laughing:

When I actually did have a beeper. :thumbsup:

More often than not I would use my butt set (rotary of course) and just tap a phone line and use that to call the shop back.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> It can't be on with the baths or kitchen, I guess you could come off the basement one if it exists.
> ...


basement one BBQ

seems cost effective for new construction, and even renos

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> When I actually did have a beeper. :thumbsup:
> 
> More often than not I would use my butt set (rotary of course) and just tap a phone line and use that to call the shop back.


Back in 1997 I had my own cell phone and we had beepers from the shop then he gave us all Nextel brick phones without the phone service but we had to keep the beepers:no:

Back in those days everyone was walking around with three devices on their belts.:laughing:

The really seems crazy now..:laughing:


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

No basements in south Louisiana. I have come off the garage circuit before if there is a garage.


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

...Well I just read the instructions that came with the new "X" generation GFCI receptacles and the instructions specifically say "Not to be used in wet or damp locations." So I guess it could be argued that you must use a type WR receptacle in a damp location not only to comply with NEC, but so that you also comply with the UL listing, because the instructions dictate the usage. The issue I have is that here in TN there is a state amendment that does not require WR GFCI's, but using one that the instructions say not to is also wrong.

We have not had a TR receptacle shutter failure as of yet, but surely this will be a common service call in ten more years!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> why not simply load side out to a wr rec? ~CS~


Bad idea Steve. You're outside working and you trip the basement GFCI receptacle. Now you have to go inside, take off your boots, go down stairs, reset the receptacle, go back upstairs, put your boots back on and hope you don't trip again.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

backstay said:


> Bad idea Steve. You're outside working and you trip the basement GFCI receptacle. Now you have to go inside, take off your boots, go down stairs, reset the receptacle, go back upstairs, put your boots back on and hope you don't trip again.


true it's an inconvience backstay, wouldn't do it for a bath or Kitchen that's for sure....but in my experience gfci's aren't_ really_ all that hearty, at least not in New England

conversley, the specture of security rears it's ugly head in that i've done maintenance on some 2nd homes , and found 300' of extension cords running to te next door trailer trash :whistling2:

but consider, they are just off any _general use_ receptacle circuitry, some homes have basement, garage, outshed, one each level , one each balcony, near the pool, etc

my point is they _add up.....WP/TP =$$$_

~CS~


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

That's part of my issue with them too. Price of wiring a house gets more and more competitive, and then add in all the arc faults, tamper proofs, weather resistant... Can end up making more money working for someone else. And in the parish (county) I live in there's really no inspections. So the hacks of course don't use ANY arc faults, tampers, weathers etc. cannot do it correctly and win a bid and make a living. Sucks.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

New construction is a complete waste of time here.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Problem is, they use CRAP chinese metal for the screws and they SUCK! Just like any other cheap SS screw the heads strip without even trying.


I bought a box of SS 6/32 screws for any outside work.. I have gone back to the same job many years later and the screws are still brand new.. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Weather resistant receptacles and GFCI's have a stainless mounting strap and screws, and corrosion resistant terminals. A WR GFCI has a potted circuit board as well.


But they still fail prematurely just like the standard units


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> A WR GFCI has a potted circuit board as well.


guess I wont be fixing any of them :jester:


W/R, T/R GFCIs are what we use out here.. and it rarely rains.. lol

To be honest - those weather resistant bubble covers with the gasket affixed to the cover... they leak. Every single one of them. Next time install one, then shut the cover and rock it back and fourth.. youll see that the gasket isnt think enough to really keep out a driving rain.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I really haven't found a bubble cover that lasts for more than a years time here Tool....~CS~


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

After about two times f'ing with it to use the receptacle, most people just take them off. Only electricians notice/worry about it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> I really haven't found a bubble cover that lasts for more than a years time here Tool....~CS~


some places around here they dont last a day. I think they are crappy products. All I care about is that they are on for the inspection, then let the hooligans break off all of them, if not them, then its the sun destroying them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i've replacd enough to the point that i just install the old w/p _'flapper'_ types when the powers that be have all gone by bye...it might have been a _good _intent but.....i guess it's true that they say the road to perdition is paved with them Tool....~CS~


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> i've replacd enough to the point that i just install the old w/p _'flapper'_ types when the powers that be have all gone by bye...it might have been a _good _intent but.....i guess it's true that they say the road to perdition is paved with them Tool....~CS~


I do the same, sometimes. Those things last a LONG time when used correctly.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Good idea. But I have to be careful starting down that road.... A big set of arc faults that get moved job to job for inspections would be tempting! Ha!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are doing new work, hell even old work ditch the damn bubble covers and use the arlington ones. About the same price as a metal weatherproof box and a bubble and looks a whole lot better, new or old work.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> If you are doing new work, hell even old work ditch the damn bubble covers and use the arlington ones. About the same price as a metal weatherproof box and a bubble and looks a whole lot better, new or old work.


Not familiar with Arlington? Is that a trade name or a manufacturer?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

check this out:

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/w...zontal-low-profile-inbox-for-retrofit-siding/

One of many of their products


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> some places around here they dont last a day. I think they are crappy products. All I care about is that they are on for the inspection, then let the hooligans break off all of them, if not them, then its the sun destroying them.


I agree, an $8 cheap plastic bubble cover is not going to last long. The metal snap covers last decades, on the other hand.


----------



## Hondoscotty (Apr 10, 2012)

How long do the Red-Dot metal in-use bubble covers last? I just installed a few in an industrial facility on some FS boxes and was wondering how durable they were.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> I really haven't found a bubble cover that lasts for more than a years time here Tool....~CS~


I agree the plastic bubbles suck, but the metal ones seem to hold up great for me.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> check this out:
> 
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/w...zontal-low-profile-inbox-for-retrofit-siding/
> 
> One of many of their products











Arlington makes good stuff, i've these on my own home btw

the only prob i've encountered are the insulation guys , claiming i break their barriers with them

~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They'll get over it.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

:laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

120/208 said:


> :laughing:


 Was it as funny as when it was posted 2 years ago ?


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> Was it as funny as when it was posted 2 years ago ?


 evidently yes.


----------

